# Game Thread, Lakers vs Bulls, 7:30 PM, CSN, Dec 19, 2006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> After beating most of their opponents easily during their current surge, the Chicago Bulls needed a late rally to win a close one in their last outing.
> 
> The Bulls (14-10) look to keep rolling when they return to the United Center to wrap up their season series with the Los Angeles Lakers (16-8) on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061219/LALCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Los Angeles Lakers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 8 (.667)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Pacific</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 10 (.583)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>104.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.479</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.469</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bryant, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>28.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Odom, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Walton, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Parker, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bynum, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Farmar, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Radmanovic, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Evans, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Cook, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Turiaf, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Vujacic, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Phil Jackson</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Winning’s nice, but can Bulls beat a good team



> Even though the Bulls are 11-1 in their last 12 games, they own just a single victory over a team that had a winning record based on the NBA standings through Sunday. That lone opponent was Washington, which improved to 12-11 with a victory late Sunday.
> 
> The Bulls will get a chance to change that statistic tonight when the Los Angeles Lakers (16-8) visit the United Center. Oddly enough, once the Lakers leave town, the Bulls will play five more opponents that currently have losing records before hosting Cleveland on Dec. 30.
> 
> ...



Bulls will have hands full cooling off Lakers' Bryant




> At least the Bulls aren't catching Kobe Bryant when he's hot.
> 
> And that's as sarcastic as the Bulls were reverential in talking about the league's fourth-leading scorer, who has totaled 98 points in his last two games.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=325748

LA Lakers (16-8) at Chicago (14-10) 8:30 pm EST

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers begin a six-game road
trip against the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday.

The Lakers have played just seven of their 24 games away from
home so far this season. They own a 3-4 road record.

Kobe Bryant scored 45 points and collected 10 assists and eight
boards, but Los Angeles fell short, 147-141, Sunday in double
overtime to Washington, which got a franchise-record 60 points
from Gilbert Arenas.

Vladimir Radmanovic scored 27 points, including five 3-pointers,
and Luke Walton finished with a career-high 11 assists for the
Lakers, who made 19-of-44 3-point attempts.

The Bulls are seeking some revenge from a 82-72 loss to the
Lakers on November 19.

Chicago won its fourth straight contest with a 106-104 overtime
triumph over Atlanta on Saturday. Andres Nocioni and Kirk
Hinrich both scored 24 points and Ben Gordon followed with 23.

Luol Deng had 19 points and Ben Wallace collected 15 rebounds
and tied a career high with eight assists for the Bulls, who
survived 18 turnovers.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is going to be a hell of a game to watch. I can't wait..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

revenge factor! We should beat LA at home.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 112
Lakers 109


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> revenge factor! We should beat LA at home.


Think PJax is looking for revenge after all these years? 

:biggrin:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Patrick Ewing just told Ahmad Rashad on NBATV (the game's on there tonight) that the Bulls need to play Sweetney more "because he's from Georgetown".


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

chibul said:


> Patrick Ewing just told Ahmad Rashad on NBATV (the game's on there tonight) that the Bulls need to play Sweetney more "because he's from Georgetown".


What insight! 

Geesh.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

chibul said:


> Patrick Ewing just told Ahmad Rashad on NBATV (the game's on there tonight) that the Bulls need to play Sweetney more "because he's from Georgetown".


Watching the game here in LA. Channel 9 is running a Lakers trivia contest. Winning answer gets a 4 pack of western bacon cheeseburgers from Carl's Jr. Get on it, Sweets!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you think anyone actually buys those sh*tty basketball videos they pimp out endlessly?

Rashad just said "Chris DuHAN".

Ewing/Rashad are the WORST studio team I've ever heard. Seriously. This is awful.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc with the turnaround jumper!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Bulls will have their hands full with Kobe tonight.

Good move by Hinrich.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone here actually enjoy Stacey King as an announcer? He's horrible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Two fouls on Noc with 8:55 left, the Griffster comes in...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Noc with two quick fouls.

Griffin's in??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Viktor has the reputation of being the kobe stopper.

Noc with 2 fouls, so Skiles brings in Griffen?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Good move!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng with the dunk!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Viktor has the reputation of being the kobe stopper.
> 
> Noc with 2 fouls, so Skiles brings in Griffen?


He does?!?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

jbulls said:


> He does?!?


If I remember correctly, he shut him down a couple of times with the Blazers last season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> He does?!?


http://blazersbasketball.blogspot.com/2005/11/whats-your-name-fool.html

h blazer4ever, I'm glad you asked. As far as Ha Seung-Jin goes, I've given him the nickname Ha "The Seoul Man" Seung-Jin, considering Ha's Korean ethnicity. Viktor-y Khryapa ain't bad, though I've been going with Viktor "Wholly" Khryapa, only because *Viktor "the Kobe Stoppa" Khryapa* has already been taken.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

4/3/3 for Big Ben. Deng with 6 points.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Deng and Wallace seem to have developed pretty good chemistry on offense. Nice to see.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

In comes Gordon for Duhon...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ol' get on your hands and knees and trip the guy trick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Two quick points for Gordon, being covered by Kobe...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Timeout; 18-14 Bulls with 3 mins or so to go.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Deng and Wallace seem to have developed pretty good chemistry on offense. Nice to see.


I've noticed that too, they seem to play and communicate really well together.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Radmanovic can't cover Deng for his life - good for the Bulls!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im seeing so much better chemistry between players on the team now. Our defense still has a way to go, but overall, there isn't as much stagnent moments on the offensive end. Wallace is being a distributor and its good to see..

Im hoping Gordon has a big game tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Radmanovic can't cover Deng for his life - good for the Bulls!


Deng just drives past the rad man once again for the foul..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon gets the 3-point play!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like Bad Tyrus has come to play tonight. Checks in, misses a jumper, commits a foul w/ the team in the penalty.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

26-23 after the 1st on a tip-in by Bynum


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I really hate how the ref's play us for a lack of a better word,anyway I don't like how they let Rad get some much body on deng without a whistle,they know if anyone on our team did anything close to that on kobe they would blow a whiltse super fast.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace, 4 points, 4 rebounds and 4 assists.

Deng, Wallace and Hinrich has played all 12 mins in the first quarter..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That was a great interview with Phil Jackson...!!!

Too bad we didn't hear a word.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon, Gordon, Noc, Tyrus, and Sweets out for the Bulls to start the 2nd...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Down 6, ugh. Need to get back on track defensively.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo in now, Sweets gets the 3 point play...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> I really hate how the ref's play us for a lack of a better word,anyway I don't like how they let Rad get some much body on deng without a whistle,they know if anyone on our team did anything close to that on kobe they would blow a whiltse super fast.


I believe the refs have money on the Lakers tonite. We are at home and can't get a call called against the Lakes. Ughh


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Technical on Farmar for saying something or other


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon missed the FT, offensive foul on Sweets. blech.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not liking how this game is going. The offense has gotta move the ball around more


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Lakers have gone on a 20-5 run.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ugh. Bad refs...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I hate ref's.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, thats never good when the Lakers manage to stretch the lead with Kobe and the starters off...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush Parker is DUMB


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

How many losses to teams over .500 until that starts to be a stigma that is held over the Bulls head?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls are getting assaulted and no calls against the Lakers. If I were at this game I would start riding those refs.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

L.O.B said:


> The Bulls are getting assaulted and no calls against the Lakers. If I were at this game I would start riding those refs.


I hate Stars getting calls all the time, it really sh*ts me to tears!!

Kobe has run over bulls players a few times, without getting the offensive foul.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> The Bulls are getting assaulted and no calls against the Lakers. If I were at this game I would start riding those refs.


I wish you were at the game, we need some fans that don't sit on their hands during game action


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anytime the Bulls want to score some points, that would be great. The Lakers give up 100 PPG, what the hell is the problem?!?!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Very sluggish game. This game is almost indentical to the first game against the Lakers this season..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this, but the Bulls are driving too much.

The last 3 possessions were unbelievably bad. What the hell are you doing Kirk


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Ben looked to be heating up toward's the end,but so was bum a$$ cook.If ben can stay hot after halftime,i think we can steal a W tonight,because they have no 1 who can guard of guard's.Still we are taking some dumb shot's mostly duhon,if ben start's taking those shot's i think we have a shot,otherwise i don't think we are going to win playing how we are playing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace having a quiet but solid game. 

4 pts, 6 rebs, 4 asts, 2 blks and 2 stls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The highlight of the game was Jacksons comment on Stacey King and his weight, and wondering if his around 400 pounds. Then Kerr taking a hit at him also saying Jackson isn't far off..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

More Gordon in the 2nd half, please.

Dude had 2 poor defensive possessions and gets yanked. Duhon, meanwhile, gets to stay despite contributing nothing offensively. And offense is where we were struggling most.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> More Gordon in the 2nd half, please.
> 
> Dude had 2 poor defensive possessions and gets yanked. Duhon, meanwhile, gets to stay despite contributing nothing offensively. And offense is where we were struggling most.


Its been a very quiet 12 points from Gordon though. His 5-8 from the field and i only remember 2 of them. So its been a quiet 12 points from my percepective. I hope like you, he gets more burn in the second half..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> More Gordon in the 2nd half, please.
> 
> Dude had 2 poor defensive possessions and gets yanked. Duhon, meanwhile, gets to stay despite contributing nothing offensively. And offense is where we were struggling most.


Gordon was yanked because he was taking fadeaway jumpers outside of the offense. He needs to share the ball more.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Lakers brought some good defense and some referees from LA. Even without Odom they have us at a size disadvantage on the front line. 

Our reserves got outplayed by LA's reserves on both ends of the floor. We just look more disorganized on the offensive end than they do.

I like the fact that Skiles flashed a 3/4 court press in the second quarter, but the Bulls need to practice it a bit more. The double teams were late and ineffective.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Wallace having a quiet but solid game.
> 
> 4 pts, 6 rebs, 4 asts, 2 blks and 2 stls.


Ben has had his share of Oakley type passes this season but I sure do love his court vision. Ben had a assist to Deng for a slam that Tyson would of never recognized.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Andres Nocioni, Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, and Thabo Sefolosha of the Chicago Bulls and NBA Legend Bob Love share a laugh during the DCFS (Illinois Department of Children and Family Services) Holiday Party sponsored by the Chicago Bulls on December 17, 2006 at the Chicago Bulls/Chicago White Sox Training Academy in Lisle, Illinois.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Gordon was yanked because he was taking fadeaway jumpers outside of the offense. He needs to share the ball more.


I don't know. I think Gordon freelanced a little on offense because he had Farmar on him, who he seemed to be able to beat with ease. I don't mind that. We need to be able to trust our best offensive players to recognize mismatches and exploit them.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Gordon was yanked because he was taking fadeaway jumpers outside of the offense. He needs to share the ball more.


he's 5/8; if he keeps shooting at that rate, he can take as many fade aways as he wants.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Lakers aren't even trying. Farmar, Bynum get their minutes and ironically it was a Kobe-less lineup that propped them up into their lead. 

Duhon and Hinrich are speeding towards the basket at 100 mph only to miss or turn the ball over. So much energy for so little results. Geeze. They've also passed up so many open shots...what the hell, SHOOT IT.

We always stink it up on offense with those two playing the guard positions. If that's the combination that doesn't work at all, that's it. I wouldn't care if I never saw those two on the floor at the same time again. Those two depend so much on Noc and/or Deng's shot. When neither are on, all we can do is hope to hold on and that somebody makes a shot. It's like that scene in the Sandlot where little Benny Blanco hits the ball for little Scotty to catch, and all little Scotty does is hold out his glove hoping he catches it. 

Ben G. isn't driving in at all and looks really slow. His saving grace is that his shot is on, and that's what's making it look like he's having a good game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I don't know. I think Gordon freelanced a little on offense because he had Farmar on him, who he seemed to be able to beat with ease. I don't mind that. We need to be able to trust our best offensive players to recognize mismatches and exploit them.


I'm neutral about it as well, but Skiles definitely hated it. When someone hits a shot or makes a nice play, Skiles will almost always clap or pump his fist from the bench. Gordon has hit a few shots and Skiles had no reaction because he didn't like the shot selection.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Now that I've lost 20 + pounds on the Curry/Sweetney weight loss thread, I am ready to go all Wallace on the world. 










Those shoulders on Wallace are freekin huge


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

3 for Noc!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> The Lakers aren't even trying. Farmar, Bynum get their minutes and ironically it was a Kobe-less lineup that propped them up into their lead.
> 
> Duhon and Hinrich are speeding towards the basket at 100 mph only to miss or turn the ball over. So much energy for so little results. Geeze. They've also passed up so many open shots...what the hell, SHOOT IT.
> 
> ...


The results don't matter man, its just about the intangibles!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are playing bad. Real bad. Blech city...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

When do you guys predict that the Bulls finally beat a team with a winning record?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This starting lineup we have in for 3rd quarters is always a sad joke. Lakers cutting us up with ease, regardless of all this team basketball. Kobe doesn't even need to play for them to win at this point.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wasted possession..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How does Gordon get an offensive foul on that shot when Smush ends up over the top of him? 

BTW am I the only one dissapointed in Kirk's play this year, he's always in foul trouble.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Great, just when we were making a run


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

67-65 Lakers after the Bulls got on a bit of a roll - hopefully we can keep it up...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Dame i hate ref's this game they are really not letting us play and call us for cheap foul's while allowing the laker's to do whatever it is they want to do,on D.3 cheap fouls' on i want to see them call that on anyone on the laker's.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> 67-65 Lakers after the Bulls got on a bit of a roll - hopefully we can keep it up...


Unfortunately Gordon started this little mini run with his two straight jumpers, after those hideous offensive calls, it seemed to tick him off.

But since his on the bench now, we can't ride Gordon anymore. Deng has has to really step up...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> How does Gordon get an offensive foul on that shot when Smush ends up over the top of him?
> 
> BTW am I the only one dissapointed in Kirk's play this year, he's always in foul trouble.


Please? Kirk is great. His intangibles are amazing. They're so much better than the tangible things that a player like Ben Gordon brings us, such as wins. Who needs wins when you can have moral victories!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

And Deng gets the FT to put us up by 1 with a minute to go in the 3rd


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

70-70 going into the 4th, hopefully we finish strong...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Dude, Deng and Du doing damage. That was a pretty good close to the quarter.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Please? Kirk is great. His intangibles are amazing. They're so much better than the tangible things that a player like Ben Gordon brings us, such as wins. Who needs wins when you can have moral victories!


You've got this disturbing hard-on for Gordon its quite disturbing Sloth...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Fat man with 4 quick points.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I have to give Skiles credit for sticking with Sweetney. I thought he was sent in just to give Wallace a quick rest. Duhon and Deng led a really incredible comeback.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice game. Ben Wallace is a beast again. Of course, his rebound numbers are "low" because of the Lakers' FG%.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sweetney's playing some good minutes for us tonight!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

You know if we played the fat man more, maybe he would start to lose weight. Bucket from him and the foul. 79-74 Chicago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney having a nice game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-74 bulls


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL, Thabo with the MJ-like reverse.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ain't it funny how Sweetney always seems to step up at the right times? Sounds like Ben Gordon. Sounds like Mariano Rivera.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo left handed. 82-74


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry to beat a dead horse but these refs suck balls. No goal tending and then they allow Brown to get in the game while the Bulls are at the line shooting free throws. Brown was barely off the bench while the Bulls were shooting a ft, when he was allowed to substitute.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

What an incredible move by Thabo!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thabo smooth as silk


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

These refs are horrible i swear they are giving the laker's the home court adv and where the home team,this is sicking.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't usually complain about refs, but wow.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Refs :rocket:

That hack by Smush was obvious...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5 fouls on Kobe with 4:41 to go!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Kobe with 5 fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL called for offensive foul with the game on the line? Wow


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

How did we run out of team fouls so quickly?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> LOL called for offensive foul with the game on the line? Wow


I am sure they would of called Kobe for the same play :lol:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Lakers keep pushing, Bulls not budging.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We've got to stop letting Kwame get all of those rebounds...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Get play today by deng,and gordan.Noc and kirk very poor.But if we can hold up and win i think that deng and ben would be the key's to today's victory.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kobe fouls out! Thabo gets two shots...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Thabo is really doing an awesome job on Kobe. I think his arms are atrophied from lack of shooting/playing time.

What do you know, he got Kobe kicked out on his 6th foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kobe fouled out!! 

"Hit the road Jack!"


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo getting in Kobe's head apparently counts for more than Kwame getting in Ben's head.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

92-86. Hits first ft. 

Thabo misses the second


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Since when did Smush Parker earn Dwyane Wade treatment?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus, which bulls top are you wearing tonight?????


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> King Joseus, which bulls top are you wearing tonight?????


Deng


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like you guys got this.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

BTW anyone know the trio of idiots reffing the game tonight, makes me long for Violet Palmer.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Refs almost stole this game from us tonight. The refs were definitly Lakers 6th player on the court today. 

Good tough win. Good character builder for the team..

I have to admitt, Gordon, Deng and Wallace has played great. But i have to give credit to the player i've wanted traded plenty time, who is Duhon. He played great on Kobe, sure he got plenty of help, but Duhon played tough all game tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Naughty Thabo.. 

Lucky we play Lakers only twice. Thabo might have got smacked for his stupid shot at the end of the game..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> BTW anyone know the trio of idiots reffing the game tonight, makes me long for Violet Palmer.


Joe Forte is one of them.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Naughty Thabo..
> 
> Lucky we play Lakers only twice. Thabo might have got smacked for his stupid shot at the end of the game..



In Switzerland, the last second wide open shot during a blowout is actually the greatest form of respect one can show their opponent.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Naughty Thabo..
> 
> Lucky we play Lakers only twice. Thabo might have got smacked for his stupid shot at the end of the game..


Fingers crossed we meet them in the play offs.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DengNabbit said:


> In Switzerland, the last second wide open shot during a blowout is actually the greatest form of respect one can show their opponent.


The education continues for the Thabo...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

According to NbaTV tonights best line up for the bulls was..

Duhon, Gordon, Deng, Noc and Wallace.

Which i think is a little silly when Noc has only played 13mins.

But im glad that Skiles wasn't stubborn and left Thabo in there, and awarded him for his good play in the fourth quarter. It just shows that Skiles thats nesscarily play favorites and definitly awards players that play well. 

He always chewed up Deng, his best player tonight for letting Parker drive by him too easily in the fourth.

Good gritty win for the Bulls tonight..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Refs almost stole this game from us tonight. The refs were definitly Lakers 6th player on the court today.
> 
> Good tough win. Good character builder for the team..
> 
> I have to admitt, Gordon, Deng and Wallace has played great. But i have to give credit to the player i've wanted traded plenty time, who is Duhon. He played great on Kobe, sure he got plenty of help, but Duhon played tough all game tonight.


I agree. Duhon and Deng won the game for us.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Naughty Thabo..
> 
> Lucky we play Lakers only twice. Thabo might have got smacked for his stupid shot at the end of the game..


You could tell he wasn't sure what to do. The fans were egging him on because he was wide open. He looked back for some help, then fired up an airball. :biggrin: 

Other than that I thought he did a great job tonight. He got hosed a couple of times by the refs. One was an obvious goal-tending which got a no-call, the other one a Laker stuck his rear end out to set a screen and they called Thabo for the foul. Man those refs were horrible.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its amazing. Hinrich has finally played bad enough to have Skiles fall off his nuts. This can only be good for the team!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 22 points in 27 minutes is an amazing stat.

Imagine him playing 40 minutes a night.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Anyone else glad to see Kirk getting benched the entire 4th quarter? During his last stint he was dribbling way too much and forcing things. Stacy King was getting on him for it. Thabo, Duhon, and Gordon all played well down the stretch. I thought Duhon's defense on Kobe was fantastic for the most part. He was right up under him the entire game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Its amazing. Hinrich has finally played bad enough to have Skiles fall off his nuts. This can only be good for the team!


Terrible.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Its amazing. Hinrich has finally played bad enough to have Skiles fall off his nuts. This can only be good for the team!


:lol: I was absolutely shocked that he didn't make it back in.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon 22 points in 27 minutes is an amazing stat.
> 
> Imagine him playing 40 minutes a night.


You can also imagine how many turnovers he'll get also. I think we should all agree, for Gordon its not about his mintues, its about whether his on or not. Some nights he plays plenty of mintues, his just not on. But tonight he definitly played sufficently with the mintues that he got.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Sloth,

When did you move to La La land?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice win. I'm glad to see us continue our winning ways of late against a good team, in a hard fought game. Our recent streak(s) has been nice, but I was curious to see what happened once we got the cream puff portion of our schedule out of our way. 

Looking ahead, let's hope we can clean up until the new year, because after that our schedule gets pretty tough until the middle of february, when it finally starts to level out to a normal degree of difficulty. 

Honestly, we really are starting to resemble the Pistons, I think. The only difference is that we bring one of our 'big 5' off the bench, instead of starting him. That, and our talent is a little less refined/respected, but we're a little deeper.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sitting Kirk was the key IMO. He was over dribbling and our offense kept grinding to a halt. The execution didn't pick up until Skiles benched him so we could finally begin running _our_ offense.

Duhon and especially Sefolosha's D on Kobe was BIG too. Great W overall. We could've folded in the 3rd qtr but kept our poise. Gordon, who started our 3rd qtr run, is mentally the toughest Bull since MJ. He's started to impose his will at crucial moments of the game and has the self-belief of superstars. The kid never gives up. He might've have had better statistical stretches b4 but this month is the best basketball he's ever played. The Atlanta game was a great example too of his strong will. He's a man on a mission.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> You can also imagine how many turnovers he'll get also. I think we should all agree, for Gordon its not about his mintues, its about whether his on or not. Some nights he plays plenty of mintues, his just not on. But tonight he definitly played sufficently with the mintues that he got.


You're kidding me. 

He makes turnovers, but those are negated by the offensive output, not just by him, but by the rest of the team when he's actually touching the ball. 

That dullard starting lineup we had was losing us the game till he came in, midway through the 3rd and jumpstarted us to another win. 

Ben wasn't overly awesome, drawing fouls left and right, or hitting tons of shots but he did enough to make sure we caught up and didn't blow the lead. I'd a bet if we had Kirk in there handling the ball, overdribbling, taking bad shots, turning the ball over, people would be whining about not having a go-to-guy.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> :lol: I was absolutely shocked that he didn't make it back in.


I don't think Hinrich played badly, though. What we saw is Skiles trusting Gordon to play defense and hit shots.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, that was a badly officiated game. Glad to see us pull it out. I was very impressed with Sefolosha, Duhon and Sweetney in particular.

The more games I watch, the more I appreciate Wallace's contributions other then his main advertised talents.. boards defense and shotblocking.
His passing, poise, and low rate of personal fouls are huge, in my opinion.
He picked up his second foul I think it, was with 4 minutes left in the game. 

And how bout Sweetney? I was very happy with his output. The buckets that Duhon set him up with really set the pace for the 4th.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls and my Illini win, Lakers lose. :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> You can also imagine how many turnovers he'll get also. I think we should all agree, for Gordon its not about his mintues, its about whether his on or not. Some nights he plays plenty of mintues, his just not on. But tonight he definitly played sufficently with the mintues that he got.


He's averaging 2.8 in 29 minutes, so about 4 in 40 minutes.

If that extra turnover per game turned into 2 points every time, but he scores 6 more points per game, it'd be a net positive 4 points for us.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I don't think Hinrich played badly, though. What we saw is Skiles trusting Gordon to play defense and hit shots.


He wasn't noticeably terrible or anything, it's just that nothing happens when he's in there handling the ball. He didn't look like he was even bothering to shoot, which is kind of negating one strength he has.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I don't think Hinrich played badly, though. What we saw is Skiles trusting Gordon to play defense and hit shots.


Then you are blind, and whether you admit it or not, you are clearly showing a bias in this thread.

Hinrich played like *** tonight. Gordon didn't, and has been our best guard lately. End of discussion.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Then you are blind, and whether you admit it or not, you are clearly showing a bias in this thread.
> 
> Hinrich played like *** tonight. Gordon didn't, and has been outplaying hinrich pretty consistently lately. End of discussion.


So much for debate then


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Miz and Vega would **** a whole 1920s-built brickhouse if they saw this thread.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> So much for debate then


Hey, I learned a long time ago, that there's nothing wrong with biases and fan favorites. But lets not pretend here..........:cheers:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

boo hoo...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He's averaging 2.8 in 29 minutes, so about 4 in 40 minutes.
> 
> If that extra turnover per game turned into 2 points every time, but he scores 6 more points per game, it'd be a net positive 4 points for us.


But Ben's turnovers usually don't lead to points. They're usually an offensive foul, carrying, or travelling, which leads to a stoppage of play. If your going to get a turnovers, those are the best kind to get.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Then you are blind, and whether you admit it or not, you are clearly showing a bias in this thread.
> 
> Hinrich played like *** tonight. Gordon didn't, and has been our best guard lately. End of discussion.


If by lately, you mean since the 2004 draft, than you are correct.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> If by lately, you mean since the 2004 draft, than you are correct.


I don't even need to go back that far. That just opens up a can of worms. But certainly over the last 10-15 games, he's been NOTICABLY better than all the rest of our guards.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Tough win for the Bulls.

Early foul trouble threw Hinrich and Nocioni off their games, but similar cheap fouls seemed to egg Gordon into playing better, so I guess the obvious LA bias of the officials backfired a bit. They also picked on Thalbo and Sweetney, which I guess is something you have to expect. 

The refs managed to keep the game close, but in the end LA couldn't buy an outside shot -- which allowed the Bulls to provide effective help on the inside in the second half, and ultimately did LA in.

I don't agree that it was such a good idea to play Thalbo in place of Hinrich in the 4th quarter. The refs had no mercy on him, and it nearly cost the Bulls the game. But all's well that end's well. The rookie got to play some quality minutes against the best guard in the game which is a good thing, provided we find a way to win at the same time.

Kudos to Duhon, Sweetney and Gordon for clutch play tonight!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon's D on Kobe tonight was unreal. I didn't think he could handle him so well. Wallace, Duhon, Deng, and Ben came to play. Kirk? That was a rough night.

That's some of the worst officiating I've seen in a while as well. Between stupid decision making and momentum killing calls, i was worried that the Bulls would never put it together. It shows a lot that they did.

The crowd was really heckling Kobe tonight. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Then you are blind, and whether you admit it or not, you are clearly showing a bias in this thread.
> 
> Hinrich played like *** tonight. Gordon didn't, and has been our best guard lately. End of discussion.


That's ridiculous... I've always been vocal about wanting to keep Gordon on this team. Gordon is probably my favorite player on the team, and I always focus more on what he does on and off the ball than any other player. 

But the Gordon fanboys always seem come out after Gordon scores 20+, regardless of his defense, passing, and ball-handling (which were good this game). Bias, indeed.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Great W,we almost lost this 1 thanks to the dame ref's though.I really thought all those year's of not getting call's where over,but i guess it all just depend's on which team's we play.Because by far today's game was 1 of the worst i've seen given to anther team in a while.When i think about it usually it's a player today it was a team,the worst officalating ever.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Duhon's D on Kobe tonight was unreal. I didn't think he could handle him so well. Wallace, Duhon, Deng, and Ben came to play. Kirk? That was a rough night.
> 
> That's some of the worst officiating I've seen in a while as well. Between stupid decision making and momentum killing calls, i was worried that the Bulls would never put it together. It shows a lot that they did.
> 
> The crowd was really heckling Kobe tonight. I loved every minute of it.


Thabo on Kobe in the 4th was the best I saw anyone play on Kobe this year. Really gave him a hard time and frustrated him into getting that final foul.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> That's ridiculous... I've always been vocal about wanting to keep Gordon on this team. Gordon is probably my favorite player on the team, and I always focus more on what he does on and off the ball than any other player.
> 
> But the Gordon fanboys always seem come out after Gordon scores 20+, regardless of his defense, passing, and ball-handling (which were good this game). Bias, indeed.


Better check my post count again. I rarely if ever post much these days, and Gordon is having a career year. If I was such a fanboy, I should be CROWING right now. As for his defense, passing and ballhandling, those things are good MOST games. He just isn't allowed the slack usually that our captain is.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> That's ridiculous... I've always been vocal about wanting to keep Gordon on this team. Gordon is probably my favorite player on the team, and I always focus more on what he does on and off the ball than any other player.
> 
> *But the Gordon fanboys always seem come out after Gordon scores 20+, regardless of his defense, passing, and ball-handling (which were good this game). * Bias, indeed.


Becuase he usually makes a bunch of momentum-swinging plays. 

I'm dumbfounded at how our leading scorer comes off the bench still averaging less than 30 minutes a game. Maybe it does keep Ben fresh, but has there ever been any team that has had that? 

For December, he's averaging 21.1 in just less than 30 minutes a game. He's also 14th in the NBA in points per 48 minutes, wedged in between Dirk and Tim.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Anyone who missed the game, the game is up on here.. http://bt.davka.info/

Good game, since the bulls won. But i wouldn't call it the most entertaining game. Very sluggish, though the bulls picked it up in late in the 3rd and in the 4th. 

I loved the heckling of Kobe tonight, good work bulls fans.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Who's more ripped: Little Ben or Big Ben?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney just seems to play well against the Lakers when he gets a chance to play. On the road trip, I think he didn't play a single minute and the broadcasters were asking why he wasn't in the game (20 and 12 and 22 and 12 last year)


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Watching Duhon/Sweetney dominate early in the 4th quarter with their little two-man game was a sight to see. It showed how much easier things would be for our offense if we had a guy we could consistently give the ball to down low. Sweets can be effective in that role in spurts, but you still can't count on him to play big minutes. 

I'm starting to think we should make a move for Zach Randolph. He's a shorter Curry but with better rebounding and a jumpshot. He wouldn't cost us as much compared to trading for KG or Gasol, but I think he could put us over the top like when Detroit acquired Sheed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> Watching Duhon/Sweetney dominate early in the 4th quarter with their little two-man game was a sight to see. It showed how much easier things would be for our offense if we had a guy we could consistently give the ball to down low. Sweets can be effective in that role in spurts, but you still can't count on him to play big minutes.
> 
> I'm starting to think we should make a move for Zach Randolph. He's a shorter Curry but with better rebounding and a jumpshot. He wouldn't cost us as much compared to trading for KG or Gasol, but I think he could put us over the top like when Detroit acquired Sheed.


He's only 25 years old, too.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He's only 25 years old, too.


He also went to Michigan State... same school as Skiles. And he's already used to playing without his headband because Nate McMillan has the same rule in Portland. Hmmm...

Get it done Pax! :biggrin:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> He wouldn't cost us as much compared to trading for KG or Gasol, but I think he could put us over the top like when Detroit acquired Sheed.


Now compare it to what it would of taken to get him in the offseason to what it would take now. They were practically trying to give him away not too long ago...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> That's ridiculous... I've always been vocal about wanting to keep Gordon on this team. Gordon is probably my favorite player on the team, and I always focus more on what he does on and off the ball than any other player.
> 
> But the Gordon fanboys always seem come out after Gordon scores 20+, regardless of his defense, passing, and ball-handling (which were good this game). Bias, indeed.


The Gordon fanboys? I don't see much of that around here. A month ago or so, over half the board polled in favor of shipping Gordon out of town. Ben's scored 20 points in 7 of 11 contests in December (while averaging 29 MPG), so I suppose there have been a bunch of occasions for the Gordon "fanboys" to come out. Personally, I think no Bull gets a harder time from the Bulls fan base and no Bulls' value is underestimated more often.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


>


I din't know we have MJ2! 

Look at Deng's tongue!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

SALO said:


> He also went to Michigan State...


for that reason alone, he's worth it :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

<marquee>Na Na Naaa Na!!! Na Na Naaa Naaa!!! Heeeey Heeeey Hey!!! *Goooooodbyye!!!*</marquee><marquee>Naaaa Naaaa Naaaaaa Naaaa!!! Naaaa Naaaa Naaaaaa Naaaaaa!!! Heeeey Heeeey Hey!!! *Goooooodbyye!!!*</marquee>


<marquee>Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>



<marquee>Bulls Win!!! Bulls Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>


<marquee> Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee> <marquee> *Bulls Win!*</marquee> <marquee> Bulls Win!!! Bulls Win!!!  Bulls <blink>Win!!!  Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>

<marquee>Na Na Naaa Na!!! Na Na Naaa Naaa!!! Heeeey Heeeey Hey!!! *Goooooodbyye!!!*</marquee><marquee>Naaaaa Naaaaa Naaaaaaa Naaaaa!!! Naaaaa Naaaaa Naaaaaaaa Naaaaaa!!! Heeeey Heeeey Hey!!! *Goooooodbyye!!!*</marquee>


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

jbulls said:


> The Gordon fanboys? I don't see much of that around here. A month ago or so, over half the board polled in favor of shipping Gordon out of town. Ben's scored 20 points in 7 of 11 contests in December (while averaging 29 MPG), so I suppose there have been a bunch of occasions for the Gordon "fanboys" to come out. Personally, I think no Bull gets a harder time from the Bulls fan base and no Bull's value is underestimated more often than Ben Gordon's.


WHich is why some of us defend him as fiercely as we do....:rant:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Anyone who missed the game, the game is up on here.. http://bt.davka.info/
> 
> Good game, since the bulls won. But i wouldn't call it the most entertaining game. Very sluggish, though the bulls picked it up in late in the 3rd and in the 4th.
> 
> I loved the heckling of Kobe tonight, good work bulls fans.


Thanks for the link. The game wasn't on league pass last night so it helped me out.

Some comments:

-- Ben Gordon is funny; I think he plays for the love of the game, not for winning. Like you watch him in the fourth quarter with the ball in his hands, his eyes get real big, and he can't help but try to score the ball. It doesn't matter if he should let more time run off the clock, he just wants to shoot: and it's not a bad thing, because he scores so effectively towards the end of games. It reminds me of all the best parts of playing pick-up ball: he wants to beat his man off the dribble, drop that floater, or come around a screen for a jumper -- and winning is just a bi-product.

-- Thabo is going to be one of the best defenders in the league, but he also suffers from Manu Ginoboli syndrome. You can tell he just wants to take the game over, but he really isn't the type of scorer that is able to do that -- and he may never grow into that player.

-- Sweets played a very intelligent game last night. If Skiles can't continue to get a lot of him throughout this season, then I think we have to re-examine what Grinch was saying about SKiles and big men.

-- I continue to have doubts about Ben Gordon's and Kirk Hinrichs abilty to play together. And I don't think it has anything to do with the way they play defense or their size. It appears to me that both like to dribble more than average, and when you team the two together, the ball just doesn't move enough.

-- The team is still adjusting to Ben Wallace on defense. They haven't quite learned how to cover for him, to allow him to free-lance and use the most of his abilities. Ben's help defense last night on Kobe was fantastic - he's as much responsible cooling him off as Thabo was. But the Bulls are still in the process of learning how to cover for Wallace so that they can fully use his speed. As a side note, I also like the look of Wallace dribbling the ball when there's pressure from the opposing team on our guards. Wallace has a strong enough handle, and enough experience, to push the ball against opposing centers and get us into our offense more quickly.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

We still have room for improvement Just with adjusting to Ben Wallace. What would really kick the team on is if Thabo and TT continue to improve within this season.

Skiles is going to have to do a masterful job to manage our backcourt. You look at the strengths and weakness of them and it's quite the jigsaw. I can't see a solution to our back court other than keep all 4 or trade 2 of them. I'll go with keeping all 4.

I can see our front court balancing out a bit to a three forward rotation, in a couple of years when with Deng and TT improvement, but it's going to take a alot of improvement by one of our guards for the back court to balance out to a three guard rotation.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon 22 points in 27 minutes is an amazing stat.
> 
> Imagine him playing 40 minutes a night.


Since Skiles never allows him to heat up, I would expect him to average close to 45 if given 40 minutes per night.

:biggrin:



DaBullz said:


> He's averaging 2.8 in 29 minutes, so about 4 in 40 minutes. If that extra turnover per game turned into 2 points every time, but he scores 6 more points per game, it'd be a net positive 4 points for us.


Does he play defense or run the offense as well as Duhon? How many net ppg is that worth?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Since Skiles never allows him to heat up, I would expect him to average close to 45 if given 40 minutes per night.
> 
> :biggrin:


"average" isn't the right word. He'd surely have a few 45 points nights, though. He basically scores 2 points per 3 minutes of game time.



> Does he play defense or run the offense as well as Duhon? How many net ppg is that worth?


For some reason people on this board knock his defensive play, but I think he's outstanding. 

I actually looked at the passing stats when I made my first post. Assuming 10 MPG came from Duhon, you'd lose 1 APG, but gain 1 APG from Gordon, so it's a wash.

As for running the offense... it's a whole different animal when the two are running the offense. Equally good, but with Gordon running the point, you have a lot more of him drawing fouls and early penetration in the lane. 

The Bulls offense, generally, is designed to pass the ball around the 3pt line a number of times looking for that shot.

I saw what a consistent go-to scorer meant to the Championship Bulls teams, and Gordon should and can be that guy for us now - if we want to get that far again. Without it, there's going to be a lot of games that are a real slog to stay in it long enough to have a shot to win - which is how we have won a lot of games. Like the lakers game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I've always felt that shorter guards who can move their feet and have quick hands are/were a good defense against Kobe. Duhon sees a decent level of success ala Bobby Jackson used to back in the day. Thabo, though not as quick laterally, did well too and that 9' standing reach doesn't hurt either.

I hope that Thabo continues to see important minutes b/c he could turn into a freak defensively. There are not many fundamentally sound guards with 7'2" wingspans and 9-foot standing reaches roaming the floor these days. Heck, half the time it looks like he can block smaller players by not jumping and just putting his hand up to contest the shot.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> For some reason people on this board knock his defensive play, but I think he's outstanding.



good post.

so true, so true; gordon's focus on defense has improved significantly; he's staying low, moving his feet well, and anticipating better than ever. he may never be all-league, but he won't be a matador either. i still read posts about gordon (not necessarily this one) that call him a one-trick pony, but it's obvious those opinions don't see him as often and only go by what they read on boards like these.



> I actually looked at the passing stats when I made my first post. Assuming 10 MPG came from Duhon, you'd lose 1 APG, but gain 1 APG from Gordon, so it's a wash.


ben's ability to pass comes as a directly result of his penetrating and dishing. it's simply a scoring pg's style as opposed to a set up guard style. see baron davis, stephon marbury for examples. now, for those who aren't fans of those two players, i'd suggest that the bull sets don't allow for that kind of ball domination, so gordon morphing into those types isn't as likely. however, gordon's desire for stardom could fuel him wanting to seek greater freedom as a pg with another team come contract time; this is a concern of mine.



> As for running the offense... it's a whole different animal when the two are running the offense. Equally good, but with Gordon running the point, you have a lot more of him drawing fouls and early penetration in the lane


. 

as scoring point guards are prone to do....amen



> The Bulls offense, generally, is designed to pass the ball around the 3pt line a number of times looking for that shot.


which is fine, but the guy with the ball imo, should be the *greatest* threat; that guy is gordon.




> I saw what a consistent go-to scorer meant to the Championship Bulls teams, and Gordon should and can be that guy for us now - if we want to get that far again. Without it, there's going to be a lot of games that are a real slog to stay in it long enough to have a shot to win - which is how we have won a lot of games. Like the lakers game.


imo, turned loose, gordon's inconsistency will become less and less a factor. he doesn't play like a "selfish" ballplayer, just a confident one. having to juggle pg and sg, has to be a challenge, but i think skiles is giving him more and more freedom to make decisions. i hope this continues; the bull will be more dangerous at crunch time if they do.


----------

